# Room layout help!



## Nottheonlyjustin (Apr 24, 2015)

I hope this is the right area. Just bought my first house..... and the room I'm putting my equipment in is kinda funny as far as the layout goes. Ceilings are 8ft, carpet and walls have a old wood paneling. My plan of the layout is attached, but was considering swapping the couch and TV side, but I was afraid I would be losing audio to the little second portion of the room and into the kitchen. The sub is downfiring. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Nottheonlyjustin (Apr 24, 2015)

Center under TV I forgot on the image.


----------

